# Incra Lift Jessam Table



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am thinking of getting the Incra Mast R Lift II to mount my PC 7518. Is the insert plate that comes with the Incra Mast R Lift II compatible with the Jessam Phenolic Mast-R-Top router table top. Will the insert plate fit into the Jessam table top?

Any reason why I should get the Jessam Lift instead of the Incra Mast R Lift II? 

thank you for your comments


----------



## rlbtn4171 (Feb 10, 2012)

I had the phenolic jessem table and the jessem router lift. (Master LiftII). On the Jessem table, there are holes for bolting the lift into it. I dont think the Incra will have these holes in the plate. Incra uses a different method of securing into the table if Im not mistaken. Someone else might have more info on this. I sometimes wished I had kept my phenolic top. I went with the incra ls system and built a table. 
Good luck and hope you get more info.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Without looking, i think the Incra plate is 9 1/4" x 12-ish and Jessem tends to use 8 3/4" x 11 something (Rockler "standard" size). If that's the case, all you'd have to do is rout out the factory cut-out in the Jessem top. Pairing the Jessem lift would be a little less work.


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently purchased the Jessem Master lift for my PC 7518. Couldn't be more satisfied with this set-up. Next step for me is to build a dedicated router table cabinet on a mobile base. I'll post pictures when I get this project going.

John


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> Without looking, i think the Incra plate is 9 1/4" x 12-ish and Jessem tends to use 8 3/4" x 11 something (Rockler "standard" size). If that's the case, all you'd have to do is rout out the factory cut-out in the Jessem top. Pairing the Jessem lift would be a little less work.


Just looked up the Jessem.. both it and the Incra are 9 1/4 by 11 3/4. should not be a problem.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dmeadows said:


> Just looked up the Jessem.. both it and the Incra are 9 1/4 by 11 3/4. should not be a problem.


For Jim's sake--i'm happy to be wrong!! Shoulda taken the time to look, but i was behind schedule this morning.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now me, I wouldn't have either. I don't like no steenkin' router lifts. Much handier, practical, and less to screw up, by just mounting my router to a router plate. Pop it out to change bits, adjust, whatever; pop back in. Faster, handier, cheaper, et al, ad nauseum. Oh yes, homemade router plates too, in a homemade table. :yes4:


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

strongly dis-agree Theo.I have done it both ways and love the lift.I have a incra made by woodpeckers. (thinking of adding the side winder option,please see the note below).I find a lift a pleasure to use,making routing more efficient,and the micro adjust enhances acuracy.I have no experiance with the jessem but from what I have read they are a quality product as well.
I do not understand the lift bashing going on on this forum,may not be for every on,but to each there own.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

stjimm said:


> I am thinking of getting the Incra Mast R Lift II to mount my PC 7518. Is the insert plate that comes with the Incra Mast R Lift II compatible with the Jessam Phenolic Mast-R-Top router table top. Will the insert plate fit into the Jessam table top?
> 
> Any reason why I should get the Jessam Lift instead of the Incra Mast R Lift II?
> 
> thank you for your comments


The difference in the Incra version of the Mast-R-Lift II and the Jessem version is in the insert rings that go around the bit. The Incra has steel rings that attach magnetically and the Jessem rings are polycarbonate with a twist-lock fit that requires a special wrench. The Incra version comes with 5 of the inserts, the Jessem only one.

The Jessem has countersunk holes in the 4 corners of the plate if you want to bolt it down, the Incra doesn't but has an eccentric cam at one corner to keep it fixed in the table opening.

Other than that, the two lifts are the same. Both have the 9-1/4x 11-3/4" plate that fits both the Incra and Jessem tops. You can optionally order the Jessem with an 8-1/4x 11-3/4 top for some other tops like the Rockler and Bench Dogs.

I have the Incra version, would be just as happy with the Jessem. 

HTH,
Bill


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

al m said:


> strongly dis-agree Theo.I have done it both ways and love the lift.I have a incra made by woodpeckers. (thinking of adding the side winder option,please see the note below).I find a lift a pleasure to use,making routing more efficient,and the micro adjust enhances acuracy.I have no experiance with the jessem but from what I have read they are a quality product as well.
> I do not understand the lift bashing going on on this forum,may not be for every on,but to each there own.


Oh, I have no problem with people disagreeing with me on router lifts. After all, in my sig it does say:
Remember, when I tell you how I do something, that does not mean I recommend you do it my way. Different backgrounds, different experiences; what works for me, may not for you.

Lift bashing? Can't say I ever got that impression. Hope you're not including me in that. I just don't like them for myself, so tend to present my side of it, I have absolutely no problem with other people having them.


----------

